# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  *عن الحبيبة أتحدث...

## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم وبعد:

قال تعالى:[يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا ]البقرة (104)
لهذه الآية الكريمة معي قصة لن أنساها ما حييتُ
 فذكرها لا تنفك عن وجداني حيث ارتبطتْ عندي بأدب اكتسبته من معلمتي – رحمها الله تعالى-

معلمتي وما أدراكم من معلمتي !!!
كانت حسن خلق يمشي على الأرض ، والله الذي لا إله إلا هو
لا أبالغ بل لا تواتيني الكلمات لأصف كريم أخلاقها ...
ويكفي أني يوم علمتُ بموتها ألفتني أردد دون شعور مني :[رحمة الله على حسن الخلق]. 

لو طاوعت نفسي لاستطردتُ
في الحديث عنها استطراد المحب الذي لا يمل أبدا من ذكر محبوبه والحديث عنه
مجترا لأعطر وأطيب وأسما ذكريات العمر- رحمها الله -


كنتُ : -والله على ما أقول شهيد-
أشعر وأنا فى طريقي إليها أنه يوم عيد ، فينشرح صدري ويخف بدني كأني أطير لهفى للذهاب إليها ، بل - ووالله منذ أفارقها أتعجل يوم لقيها ، وليلة مجلسها تكون ليلة العيد استعجل الوقت ، ولما ألقاها أحمل هم الفراق .


لا أستطيع أن أملأ عيني من محياها ولا أطيق أن يلتقي ناظرانا أسرع بغض الطرف إذا التفتت إليّ، وأستمع لها بكل عصب فيَّ أتحول إلى أذن وعين أحاول ألا تفوتني لفتة ، كلمة ،همسة؛
فقد كانت لفتاتها أدب ، ونظراتها أدب ،وكلماتها أدب ،وسكونها أدب ،وكلامها أدب .


كانت نضرة الحديث على محياها – رحمها الله-كلما نظرتُ إليها تذكرتُ حديث:
[نضر الله امرأ سمع مقالتي فوعاها……….]سنن الترمذي بتحقيق الألباني/39-كتاب العلم عن رسول الله…./7- باب ماجاء في الحث على تبليغ السماع/ رقم : (2658) صحيح.


كانت هينة لينة، تجزع إذا خطر ببالها أنها ربما كدرت أحدا،كانت تتطلف لأصغرنا ولا تسفه
لإحدانا قولا ، وإن كانت إحدانا تقول سفها تصغي لها وترشدها دون أن تشعرها بسفاهة ما تقول، وتلوم إحدانا بنظرة عين وبسمة غَضْبَى ، كانت صبورة ، كانت حنونة.


كانت ذات علم وعن علمها حدث ولا حرج ؛ ضُربَ لها في كثير من العلوم بسهم وافر، كنتُ أحب العلم ولما رُزقْتُها شُغفْتُ به ’فكانت مع تقدم سنها أنشطنا ذهنا وأكثرنا دأبا ،وأكثرنا نهما؛كنا نتدارس من الصباح الباكر حتى المساء فلا تكلّ ولا تمل لا تشعر بمرور الوقت تتبلغ بأسرع المأكولات وأيسرها وأثناء الطعام لا تتحدث إلا
فيما يفيد من مسائل علمية .

 وعند الفراق -ونحن متحسرات على أزوف الرحيل -تطيب خاطرنا قائلة: (منهومان لا يشبعان منهوم في العلم لا يشبع منه ومنهوم في الدنيا لا يشبع منها) صححه الألباني في مشكاة المصابيح:حديث رقم :(260)

نرى في عينيها مثلنا لمحة الحزن على الفراق ووعد بلقاء ودعاء يقرؤه من يعرفها: (نسأل الله أن يكون اللقاء قريبا.)

معها ننهل من العلم والأدب فمن ذا الذي يمل معها؟؟


علمتي :
- كيف اصغِي وأحترم كلام المخالف ،علمتني آداب الخلاف :
 كيف أناقش ، متى أتوقف ، ألا أجادل، لابد من سلف لما أذهب إليه  ، لا أقدم بين يدي العلماء والأئمة ، أنتقل من قول العالم إلى قول العالم بدليل ليس اتباعا للهوى ولا نصرة لنفسي .

لا أحصي عدد المرات التي كانت تجيب سائلة لها عن مسألة :
لا أعلم ،( من يتق الله يجعل له فرقانا) . 

.علمتني كيف أحب الكتاب : ***كأني أنظر إليها تحمل الكتاب بحرص ورفق كأنه وليدها ...
أذكر أنها أعطت لي كتابها يوما  لأقرأ منه  فقرة ما وكنت أحمل قلما رصاصا ، فذهبت أخطط تحت الشاهد من الكلام في الكتاب كما أفعل في كتابي  ، وإذا بكل العيون ناظرة لي بلوم وعتاب  

وأنا غافلة عن سبب نظراتهن تلك ؛ فتمثل في ذهني حديث معاوية بن الحكم السلمي عندما تكلم في الصلاة واستنكر عليه الأصحاب عظيم فعله وهو غافل عما يُلام عليه (1)
وتطوعت إحداهن مشكورة ؛ لما وجدتني غافلة عن سبب فعلهن فلكزتني وهمست لي :لا تخططي في كتاب المعلمة 

وهي- رحمة الله عليها- متبسمة تبسم المغضب نظاراتها عاتبة قابلة عذري قبل أن أقدمه .


كانت حسنة الظن إلى أبعد مدى واسعة الصدر راحبته ،كانت لا ترد الدعوة بل تلبيها ما استطاعت إلى ذلك سبيلا
رغم شدة مرضها وضيق وقتها إذا علمت عن إحدانا أن عندها بلاء دق أو جل تتكلف وتهاتفها وتسأل عنها وتدعو لها تتفقد أحوالنا .


لا أنسى - ما حييت - عندما أحضرت دمىً لابني وعادته مع بعض أخواتنا في المشفى رغم بعد الشقة عليها تعود ولدى وترقيه وتدعو له بالشفاء وتستفصل مني عن حاله كأنه ابنها كم مس رقيق صنيعها شغاف قلبي وملكت بجميل خلقها جماع نفسي


أما عن علمها فـــــ…أُراني استطردت رغم حرصي على ألا أفعل وياليتي وفيتُ !!!  بل هذا -والله -غيض من فيض  .

وتبقى  أحلى وأرق وأسما وأرفع وأصدق وأعمق المشاعر- تلك التي تعجز الكلمات
عن التعبير عنها - حبيست حروف تلكم الكلمات.

ولنا لقاء آخر لأذكر لكم قصتي معها و مع الآية .


-------------------------------
((1))عن معاوية بن الحكم السلمي قال: [ بينا أنا أصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . إذ عطس رجل من القوم . فقلت :يرحمك الله ! فرماني القوم بأبصارهم . فقلت : واثكل أمياه ! ما شأنكم ؟ تنظرون إلي . فجعلوا يضربون بأيديهم على أفخاذهم . فلما رأيتهم يصمتونني . لكني سكت . فلما صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فبأبي هو وأمي ! ما رأيت معلما قبله ولا بعده أحسن تعليما منه . فوالله ! ما كهرني ولا ضربني ولا شتمني . قال " إن هذه الصلاة لا يصلح فيها شيء من كلام الناس . إنما هو التسبيح والتكبير وقراءة القرآن 
……]صحيح مسلم /كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة /7- باب تحريم الكلام في الصلاة…../حديث رقم:33-(537).

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو معلمنا ومربينا عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم.
ورحم الله معلمتك ونفع الله بما قدمت من علم وتعلم وأدب خلق.
ففز بعلم تعش حيا به أبدا ..... الناس موتى وأهل العلم أحياء
فأين نحن من هؤلاء. نسأل الله حسن الخلق، والزيادة في العلم النافع. اللهم آمين.

----------


## أمة القادر

سبحان الله أختنا أم هانئ
أحببنا معلمتك الكريمة دون أن نراها
رحمها الله و المؤمنين و اسكنها الفردوس من دون حساب و رفع درجتها 
بانتظار بقية القصة .. رعاك الله

----------


## أم هانئ

> صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو معلمنا ومربينا عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم.
> 
> ورحم الله معلمتك ونفع الله بما قدمت من علم وتعلم وأدب خلق.
> ففز بعلم تعش حيا به أبدا ..... الناس موتى وأهل العلم أحياء
> 
> فأين نحن من هؤلاء. نسأل الله حسن الخلق، والزيادة في العلم النافع. اللهم آمين.


اللهم آمين آمين آمين

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة وأحسن إليك في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أم هانئ

> سبحان الله أختنا أم هانئ
> أحببنا معلمتك الكريمة دون أن نراها
> رحمها الله و المؤمنين و اسكنها الفردوس من دون حساب و رفع درجتها 
> بانتظار بقية القصة .. رعاك الله


بوركت أختنا الكريمة وجزيت خيرا في الدارين آمين

هل أحببتيها أخيتي ؟ !

وهل قلت عنها شيئا حتى تحبيها يا غالية ؟! 

أقسم أنها تستحق ما لا أطيقه من حسن حديث عنها
لأنها كانت :

- سببا للهدى سخرها الله لنا-أعني طويلباتها- لتضعنا وتثبتنا على
طريق العلم والهدى بطريقة عملية كانت -رحمها الله تعالى- سببا في لين أخلاقنا 
ورقة تعاملاتنا متبعات لسنة نبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم-

- علمتنا كيف نفهم كلام العلماء وخاصة السلف من أهل العلم ،
كيف نحرر المسائل ونبحث في بطون الكتب عن الأدلة

- باختصار رشفنا منها بعض علوم الشرع رشف الرضيع 
من أمه ما به أحياه الله 

- كانت سببا لإحياء كثيرمن السنن في مديتنا :
لما مرضتْ بحثت عن كيفية الرقى في بطون الكتب 
وعملتْ لنا بحثا مستفيضا في الرقى وأي بحث أخيتي :
أين تضعين يدك مع هذي الرقية أوتلك/
كيف تنفثين مع الرقية /في أي موضع من الجسد تباشري الرقية؟
بجمع كل الأحاديث الواردة في الباب من صحيح كتب السنة النبوية المطهرة
وأقوال علماء السلف فيما يخص تلك المسألة مظهرة لأدق الفروق بين أنواع الرقى
- هذا مع أنها كانت مريضة (سرطان )في مرحلة متأخرة - رحمها الله .
حتى إذا ما ذهبت إحدى أخواتها لعيادتها ورقيتها أعطت كل واحدة منهن خلاصة
البحث لتعلمنا الهدي الصحيح في الرقى المخرَّج بدقة -يحسدها عليها أهل التخصص - .

-ودعيني أذكر لك عندما تُوفي زوجها-رحمه الله- ولم تغادر بيتها أبدا أربعة أشهر وعشرا 
وأبت أن تخرج لإتمام الأوراق الضرورية لمعاشها وتمسكت -رحمها الله تعالى- 
بهذا الهدى رغم إلحاح الملحين وإحضار الفتاوى المبيحة لفعل ذلك
وبحثت المسألة بل كل ما يخص الإحداد لتتعبد لله على بصيرة فجعلها الله سببا 
لإحياء كثيرا من سنن الإحداد نهيك عن التطبيق العملي لكيفية العزاء الشرعي 
مقدمة لأمر الشارع الحكيم على كل الأعراف والتقاليد...
كانت حتى في نعليها ومسّاكة شعرها تتحرى الإحداد من ترك زينة وتجنب 
كل ما هو مصبوغ فيما ظهر من ملابسها وما بطن بل فيما دق وكبر.


- كانت كثيرا ما تستنكر على إحدانا إذا سألت هل الأمر على الوجوب 
أم أنه على الاستحباب ؛ تعده تفلتا مِن فِعْله فتردد لنا دائما:
إذا جاء الأمر أو النهي في الشرع من كتاب أوسنة صحيحة سارعن للامتثال 
فقد جاء الأمر-فعلا أو تركا-تمثلن بالسلف الصالح الذين كانوا يسارعون دونما
سؤال عن مرتبة الأمر هل هو للوجوب أم للاستحباب والنهي هل هو للحرمة 
أم أنه مكروه -وما هذا والله إلا ذريعة للتفلت 
ابذلن الجهد واستفرغن الوسع في الامتثال واستعن بالله ولا تعجزن 
واحتسبن الأجر ولا تخشين عضلا ولا هضما إن ربكن لطيف رحيم حكيم شكور. 


- وكانت كثيرا ما تردد حديث -( إنما العلم بالتعلم ، و الحلم بالتحلم ، 
و من يتحر الخير يعطه ، و من يتوق الشر يوقه )صححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة/رقم:342

-أو لا يكفي أنها كانت سببا في إلتزام جل نساء بلدتنا باللباس الشرعي (الملحفة)
فوق لباسنا الشرعي الكامل : من درع سابغ وخمار ونقاب كله أسود وفق كل ذلك الملحفة الفضفاضة؟! 
كانت رحمها الله تتحرى الستر ما استطاعت إلى ذلك سبيلا 
قائلة-رحمها الله-: ياليتنا نمشي في خيمة من شدة حيائها.

- كانــــــــــــ  ـــت قدوة صالحة.


** ألم أقل أني لا أملك نفسي عندما أتحدث عنها ولست ممن يغالي في محبوبه
-والله على ما أقول شهيد- ولكني رُزقتُ حبها لظني فيها الصلاح
- أحسبها كذلك والله حسيبها-وما كانت تسمح-رحمها الله -
لنا أن نطريها بأقل الكلمات لحيائها وشدة خشيتها وما كنت أتجرأ لأخبرها 
شيئا مما ذكرتُ إكبارا لها وخشية تكديرها 

- بل جل ما استطعناه معها حمل مشاعر طيبة نحسبها كانت
تحسها فتسعد بها سائلة الله الإخلاص فيما نكنه لها 
وحالنا والله كقول القائل:

أحب الصالحين ولست منهم______أرجو أن أنال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي_______وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة .

وكان أول ما تعلمناه منها تقديم ما حقه التقديم ففرض العين
مقدم على فرض الكفاية وما كنا نتقرب إلى الله بنافلة ونحن مقصرات في الفرائض
فهى أولنا كانت أشد حرصا على ذلك بل كم من المرات ردَّت إحدانا 
ولما تلتقط أنفاسها من الطريق فأرجعتها لبيتها -رغم موافقة الزوج
على حضورها- تناصحنا :
(من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب) 

وكانت تقول: ما فائدة علم لا ندخل به الجنة ، نحن لا نعبد الله على هوانا بل
نحن سائحات نتعبد لله أينما كنا وكيفما كانت الظروف ، وما أدراكِ يا بنية أيهما
أحب إلى الله مجلسنا هذا ومدارستنا أم لزومك بيتك ، الرعية الرعية لا تضيعن الرعية 
- لا أحصى ما كانت توصينا به غير أني لا أنسى ترديدها:
إنها لن تسامح من تأتيها وهي مكدرة لزوج أو أب أوأم أو تاركة لصغارها أحوج ما يكونون إليها

- ومن نافلة القول أن لقاءنا بها كان متباعدا لهذه الأسباب وأن
من يسرها الله منا لذلك هي فقط من كانت تحظى أما الباقيات فيأخذن ما يسره الله
لهن وكانت تواسيهن قائلة :
ليس بكثرة العلم بل بتطبيق ما نعلم 
فرُبَّ علم حجة على صاحبه -عياذا بالله تعالى-

أما هي فكانت جدة تزوج جميع أولادها وتُوفي عنها زوجها
وكانت في حياته تلازمه لشدة مرضه-رحمه الله- ولا تخرج من بيتهاأبدا
ولما نذهب إليها-فيما ندر- سويعات قليلة نتغذى وإياها لأرواحنا كانت كثيرا
ما تلبي نقراته على الأرض الخشبية بالعصا غير متكدرة ولا شاكية بل مبتسمة
راضية وما تلبث أن تعود إلينا ليعاود-رحمه الله -النقر داعيا لهاليسألها هل أُذن للصلاة؟
فتجيبه: أن نعم وقد صليتَ فيصرفها شاكرا لها، فما تلبث أن تأتينا حتى ينقر لها فتلبي
- والله- غير متكدرة أبدا ويسألها: هل صليتُ الفرض أم لا؟؟.......
وهكذا تضرب لنا أروع المثل في الوفاء والبر والقيام على الرعية.


والسؤال هل ما قلته عنها يعد شيئا؟!!

لا والله .............دموع

----------


## أمة القادر

بارك الله فيك يا أم هانئ
 لله درك و لله درها 
حق للعين أن تبكي على فراق أمثالها 
بل فرحا بلقائها ..
رحمها الله
و رحمك و إياي.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أعزيك يا أم هانئ بفقد معلمتك رحمها الله تعالى 
أنت لم تفقدي معلمة فقط فالمعلمات كثير ، بل فقدتي مربية أيضا والمربيات قليل ، فالأمة محتاجة لمربين ومربيات الله المستعان
لقد اعدتي لي الذكريات لمعلمتي الفاضلة أم إبراهيم ، كنا نرى الفعل قبل القول ما شاء الله ، توفي ابنها إبراهيم في حادث سيارة وهو يتلو القرآن متجه إلى مكة لأداء العمرة ، كانت تعلمنا بالفعل القوة في الدفاع عن سنة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، رأينا إنكارها للمنكر و أمرها بالمعروف بأم أعيننا ... علمتنا القول والعمل جزاها الله خير الجزاء..
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك يا أم هانئ
> لله درك و لله درها 
> حق للعين أن تبكي على فراق أمثالها 
> بل فرحا بلقائها ..
> رحمها الله
> و رحمك و إياي.


آمين آمين آمين بوركت أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم هانئ

> أعزيك يا أم هانئ بفقد معلمتك رحمها الله تعالى 
> أنت لم تفقدي معلمة فقط فالمعلمات كثير ، بل فقدتي مربية أيضا والمربيات قليل ، فالأمة محتاجة لمربين ومربيات الله المستعان
> لقد اعدتي لي الذكريات لمعلمتي الفاضلة أم إبراهيم ، كنا نرى الفعل قبل القول ما شاء الله ، توفي ابنها إبراهيم في حادث سيارة وهو يتلو القرآن متجه إلى مكة لأداء العمرة ، كانت تعلمنا بالفعل القوة في الدفاع عن سنة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، رأينا إنكارها للمنكر و أمرها بالمعروف بأم أعيننا ... علمتنا القول والعمل جزاها الله خير الجزاء..
> اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات ..


آمين آمين آمين تقبل اللهم طيب عزائك وغفر لي ولك

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وعلى آله ومن تبع هداه ثم أما بعد:
أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد في سرد قصتي
مع الآية الكريمة :[يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا] 
سورة البقرة (104)
بعد ما سبق من توطئة بين يدي قصتي عرَّضت فيها ببعض
من شمائل معلمتي –رحمها الله تعالى-أسرد لكم قصتي هذه
غير خَجْلى من أحداثها ؛ بل من شدة تأثيرها في أعماقي كثيرا
ما أتلمس السبيل لاجترار أحداثها كما أفعل الآن لعل الله ينفع
سامعا لها كما نفعني ،وما هذه القصة إلا مثلٌ لسمتها وهديها
-رحمها الله-في التوجيه والتعليم والتأديب ....
ولئلا أتشعب في لجة الذكريات العطرة أباشر بالسرد:

((كنا يوما في المجلس معها ملتفات حول منضدة قريبة من الأرض 
لا يتعدى عددنا أصابع اليد الواحدة عداها-متذكرة أنا كافة 
الوجوه التي حضرت بل وموضع كل منا حولها فالذكرى حية في
مخيلتي- مع كل واحدة مرجع تبحث فيه عن طرف لمسألة كنا
نباشر في جمع أقوال أهل العلم فيها ، وكانت مسألة فقهية على ما 
أذكر وكانت –رحمها الله -بعد جمع ما تيسر لنا من أقوال لأهل
العلم تسمح لنا بالنقاش لتوضح كل منا أي هذه الأقوال اتبعتْ 
ولِمَ ، وتسمح برد أخرى عليها بسرد الأدلة المعارضة
والتي استدل بها علماء آخرون يضعفون بها استدلال الفريق الأول وهكذا….

وأذكر أنني تبنيتُ قولا فيما هن قد أجمعن على تبني خلافه فكنت أسوق أدلة
من أستدلُ بقولهم من أهل العلم باذلة قصار جهدي لتوضيح السبب الذي
رجح عندي هذا القول دون الآخر ولما انتهيت باشرتْ- رحمة الله عليها- 
بالتعليق وسرد الأقوال فعلمتُ أني لم أُوفق في عرضي للمعلومة 
كما كنتُ أبغي ؛ فاستأذنتُ لأتكلم وأذنتِ لي فقلتُ لها:
[حضرتكِ لم تفهمي ما أعني إنما عَنيتُ كذا وكذا….]
فتركتني حتى أتممتُ حديثي ، ثم باشرتْ في القراءة مطرقة الرأس 
وكأنها سرحى في ذهنها ما يشغلها ،ثم رفعت رأسها ،ونظرت 
إلى الأمام وكنت عن يمينها، وقالت:
إن مما ينبغي علينا كمسلمات فضلا عن طالبات للعلم –
تجنب بعض المفردات اللغوية والتي ليست في ذاتها تحمل
معنًى سيئا إلا إنها قد تُوحي بمعنًى غير لائق فيجدر بنا العدول 
عنها واستخدام مرادفا لها لا يحتمل لمعنًى غير لائق-والحمد لله الذي جعل لغتنا
العربية من أثرى اللغات بالمفردات و المترادفات ومثلتْ لنا -رحمها الله -قائلة:

1-كلمة (وَسِخ) من الأفضل العدول عنها إلى (غير نظيف) 
فنقول:(الثوب غير نظيف) 2
-كلمة (خطأ) من الأفضل العدول عنها إلى (غير صحيح) فنقول:(هذا
القول غير صحيح) 
3-تعبير(لم تفهمني) من الأفضل العدول عنها إلى:(هل وُفقتُ
في التعبير عما أقصد)أو ما شابه حسب السياق؛ وذلك لأن 
التعبير الأول متضمن لمعنى الانتقاص من قدرة المخاطَب على الفهم.

4-كلمة(أكره) من الأفضل العدول عنها إلى (لا أحب) 
فتكون ألطف في التعبير وليس فيها شديد دفع أو تنفير.

كما أنها مثلت ببعض الكلمات بلهجتنا المحلية والتي قد لا تحتمل معنًى غير لا ئق
في بلد آخر فمرد الأمر إلى العرف غالبا بالنسبة لهذا الأدب.

الشاهد أنني أدركت في الحال المغزى من الحديث، ومن هذا التوجيه رغم أنها لم
تخصني بالنظر حال كلامها ولا جهت لي الكلام خاصة-ومن نافلة القول وصف
ما شعرتُ به آنذاك من خجل شديد ، وسخونة ،وغزير عرق في يوم 
أذكر أنه شاتٍ من تعليق لأخت كانت تجاورني أتشعرين بالحر في مثل هذا اليوم** **؟
ولم أحاول التعذر لها بأن هذا التعبير من لزمات لساني لسبب هي تعلمه ولكنها
-رحمها الله-لعلها نسيته آنذاك، كما و أنني لا يمكن أبدا أن أقصد الانتقاص من
فهمها الذي كان كثيرا ما يبهرني .

ولأنها مربية أريبة شعرت بما يعتلج في صدري
فعاودت استكمال الدرس بخفة وأدارت المناقشات حول ما كنا نتدارسه لافتة
انتباه الحضور إليها واهبة لي فسحة من الوقت لأتمالك شعوري وأجمع شتات نفسي
وأعاود المشاركة كأن شيئا لم يكن ، وكنت أشعر بها تتعهدني بناظريها بين الفينة 
والأخرى كأنها تُربِّتْ عليّ وتواسيني -وإن لم أباشر النظر إليها- أعلم أنها ما أراد
تحريجي بل هي تربينا جميعا وتأدبنا بما تعلم أنه لازم لنا .

ومن ساعتها انتهيت عن استعمال هذا التعبير كلما شعرتُ أن فيه تنقص
 للمخاطَب في مقام ما ،ولم أنسَ هذا الدرس- رغم مرور السنوات الطوال-
 لم أنسَ توجيهها الحازم الحنون ليََّ ، قط وأخذت أراعي استخدام المفردات
 المناسبة في المقام المناسب وأتجنب المفردات المحتَمِلة- ما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا-
 وقد أفادني الله بهذا الدرس فوائد لا يعلمها إلا الله .

وبعد هذه الواقعة مرت سنة وسنة ، وتباعدت اللقاءات بسبب ظروف كل منا 
وكنا في رمضان وكنت أقرأ في تفسير السعدي وممرت على تفسيره لهذه الآية:
[يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا] سورة البقرة (104)
فإذا بي أجد أن كلامها- رحمها الله-لم يخرج عما في التفسير حيث قال –رحمه الله تعالى:

((…ففيه النهي عن الجائز إذا كان وسيلة إلى محرم ،وفيه الأدب واستعمال الألفاظ 
التي لا تحتمل إلا الحسن،وعدم الفحش،وترك الألفاظ القبيحة،أو التي فيها نوع تشويش 
أو احتمال لأمر غير لائق فأمرهم بلفظة لا تحتمل إلا الحسن…))انتهى
كتاب:(تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان) تأليف الإمام العلامة :
عبد الرجمن بن ناصر السعدي/ص61/المجلد الواحد.

فسارعتُ إلى تدوين ما ساقته لنا من أمثلة تطبيقية في حاشية الكتاب مخططة بالقلم
[الرصاص] تحت هذه السطور، معتقدة أن المعلمة- رحمة الله عليها- أرشدتنا
إلى هذا الأدب مقتدية بما أورده السعدي في تفسره ، ولكن مهلا لم يكن من عادتها
ألا تذكر سلفا لما تحدِّث به إذا علمته؟؟ وعقدتُ العزم على سؤالها بهذا الصدد،
ويشاء الله تعالى أن يكون اللقاء أقرب مما ظننت وألتقيتها عند إحدى أخواتنا
على الإفطار في نفس الأسبوع ، وتحينت فرصة وسألتها -بعد أن ذكرتها بالواقعة-
هل قرأتِ تفسير الآية للسعدي ؟فقالت :أن لا، فأحضرت لها التفسير وأطلعتها
على كلام الشيخ فسعِدت –رحمها الله- به أيما سعادة لحرصها على 
أن يكون لها سلف في كل كلمة تقولها حتى لو كانت من العرف ،وحمدتِ الله على التوفيق،
وسعدتُ لسعادتها وما زلتُ حتى اليوم أتحين الفرص لأقص هذه الواقعة
 لعل الله ينفع بهاوتعيها أذن واعية.

رحمة الله عليها. كم من أيادٍ لها علينا؛ فاللهم اجزها عنا خير الجزاء وألحقنا بها
على خير ما تحب وترضى. وما أصدق قول الشاعر:

قد مات قوم وما ماتت مكارمهم *** وعاش قوم وهم في الناس أمــواتُ
ففزْ بعلمٍ تعشْ حيًا به أبـــدا *** النـــاس موتى وأهل العلم أحياء.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاها وجزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدركما في علييين..

----------


## أمة القادر

سبحان الله
كيف يحيي الله ذكر قوم ماتوا بما أحسنوا 
تثمر حسناتهم بعد موتهم و تصل الى قوم ما عرفوهم فيشكرون الله لهم و يسألونه الرحمة و الدرجة

رحم الله معلمتنا و أعلى درجتها.

----------


## أم يزن الزعبي

اللهم ارحم معلمتك واجزها خير الجزاء ورفع قدرها وجمعك بها في جنات النعيم.

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكن
وتقبل بفضله طيب دعواتكن بورك فيكن

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

قسما برب العزة لقد أبكيتني بوفائك وأبكتني معلمتك رحمها الله بتقواها
ياااااااااااااا  ااارب ارحمها واجعل مثواها جنة الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أجمل لحظات العمر.. تلك التي نقضيها مع معلمينا ومربينا وآبائنا
لا أستطيع الانتقال من هذا الموضوع إلى موضوع آخر
لقد أبكى قلبي وأدمى مقلتي
ياااااااااااااا  اارب
ياااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااارب
ياااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااار  ب
ارحمهم
وأعنا على الاقتداء بهم
ياااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  اااااارب

----------


## أم هانئ

> أجمل لحظات العمر.. تلك التي نقضيها مع معلمينا ومربينا وآبائنا
> لا أستطيع الانتقال من هذا الموضوع إلى موضوع آخر
> لقد أبكى قلبي وأدمى مقلتي
> ياااااااااااااا  اارب
> ياااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااارب
> ياااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااار  ب
> ارحمهم
> وأعنا على الاقتداء بهم
> ياااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  اااااارب


 آمين آمين آمين

أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أكملي بارك الله فيك ...حدثينا عن الحبيبة

----------


## أم هانئ

> أكملي بارك الله فيك ...حدثينا عن الحبيبة


 نعم بارك الله فيك إن شاء الله نتم ونسأل الله النفع والقبول آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول
 الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله ومن تبع هداه ثم أما بعد:


 أما عن توزيع الوقت : فقد كانت -رحمها الله- 
شديدة الاعتناء به حريصة أشد ما يكون على ألا تفوِّت منه
ولو يسيرا دون فائدة :

-* فكانت تحضر إلى المجلس قبل الثامنة صباحا ؛
طلبا للبركة البكور، ولزيادة وقت المدَارسة ،
 ومع ذلك كانت لا تلوم من تتأخر أو تسارع بالانصراف
 قبل الوقت؛ لعلمها بأن لكل فرائض عين يجب عليه الوفاء بها،
 بل كانت كثيرا ما تذكّر بهذا وتُلزم به إن استطاعت
 إلى ذلك سبيلا- وعلى الرغم من هذا ما كانت إحدانا
 تتهاون في التبكير بالحضور - ما استطاعت إلى ذلك سبيلا -
 ومرد الأمر للمقلة أو المستكثرة
ما يسره الله لها ورزقها به.

*- ويجدر بي أن أذكر أنها كانت تحضر إلي المجلس
 حاملة معها حقيبة كبيرة ملأى بالمجلدات- التي سبق وأعدتها
عند تحضيرها للدرس - تخرجها فتصفها على المنضدة - 
بحسب ترتيب وقت المواد العلمية في جدول المدارسة - 
واضعة في كل كتاب وريقة تحفظ بها موضع الشاهد 
من الكتاب فيسهل عليها عرض الشاهد عند الحاجة 
للاستدلال به في الدرس.
وأذكر أنها كانت- رحمها الله- تعرِّض بخفة على من 
تحضر ولما تأتي بما لزم من الكتب
متعللة بصغر الحقيبة حيث 
لابد من فارق كبير بين حقيبة طويلبات العلم وحقائب سائر النساء!!.


*-وكانت تحرص على وضع[ منبه] يحدث صوتا 
عند انتهاء الوقت المحدد لكل مادة حتى تعطي كل مادة
وقتها ولا تجور مادة على أخرى.

*-كانت -رحمها الله تهتم بعلوم الوسائل 
وتُعنى بالتدرج الذى طالما نبه عليه العلماء فى كيفية طلب العلم.

*- وكانت تنتقي أشهر الشروح لهذه الكتب وتستشير
 قبل أن تقرر مدَارسة أحدها، ولكن دون ترك الاستفادة
من باقي الشروح لنفس الكتاب فمثلا: تدَّرس كتاب [ التحفة السنية ]
بشرح شيخ معين ولكنها تذهب عند المدارسة
 فتأتي بما زاده الشرّاح الأخرون في هذه المسألة 
أوتلك فتضيفه فيحدث بذلك ثراء لمادة المدارسة ، وهذا
كان هديها في دراسة أي مادة لا تكتفي بما ورد 
في كتاب المدَارسة بل تجعله أساسا وتطوُّف تجمع فائدة
تضيفها من هنا وأخرى من هناك :
 فتبسَّط ما صعب ، وتفصِّل ما أُجمل،وتضيف ما زاد، 
وتمثل لما يحتاج لأمثلة، وتذكر الخلاف - إن وُجد خلاف معتبر - 
في مسألة ما، وتوضح ما خفي،و...فينتج عن اتباعها لتلك الطريقة
دراسة مادة في الظاهر من كتاب واحد وحقيقة هو 
جمع شامل لما تيسر الحصول عليه بصدد تلك المادة من
الكتب المتاحة لها -رحمها الله-.

*- وكانت تلزمنا بعدم الخروج عن أقوال أهل العلم 
وتحرص على أن نعرف أقوال العلماء في مسألة المدارسة
ولكن مع سرد الدليل الذي استند إليه الشيخ فيما ذهب إليه ومعرفة دليل المخالف ومناط الحكم عنده
فتعلمنا الاتباع وأسسه وترتقي بنا عن التقليد.


*- وكانت دائمة الترديد لقول الشيخ العثيمين:
((من خالفني بمقتضى الدليل فقد وافقني)) 
أي: أنه إذا حدث واختلف كل منا فيما يذهب إليه في مسألة ما
شريطة استصحاب دليل معتبر-عند أهل العلم - فإننا  اتفقنا
 فى أن كل منا يبحث عن
الحــــق ويتبع ما يراه- من وجهة نظره أنه حق.
=*فترتب على ماسبق بالضرورة: احترام المذهب المخالف ،
وعدم الطعن فيه لا بالتفريط ، ولا بالإفراط ،وهذا
من أدب العلم الرباني-كما هو سمت كل علماء الأمة الربانيين-
 فلا فائدة من علم لا يورث صاحبه
أدبا  وبخاصة مع المخالف ، فإن لا فهو بلا شك  وبال على صاحبه .
ومن غلط في هذا ووقع في هوة المجادلة 
-رغم أن الشارع الحكيم نهي عنها في الحق بله في الباطل-
 إنما أُتي من قِبل :
1-إما إغفاله أن مخالفه طالبا للحق مثله تماما 
أو 2-هو مشكِّك في نية المخالف بأنه طالب للحق مثله ----- 
فلم يخرج عن كونه: غافلا أو سيئا للظن وهذا ما ينافي العلم ولازمه.
وهذا ما تنزّه عنه شيخنا الفاضل ابن عثيمين 
-رحمه الله تعالى-فنبّه بلطف متناهٍ :على أنه ليس بغافل عن نية
المخالف في طلبه للحق؛ ودليل ذلك استناد المخالف إلى دليل 
-معتبر عند أهل العلم-راجحا عنده.
كما وأنه -العثيمين- يحسن الظن بالمخالف ويقبل منه الظاهر؛
 لأن الله لم يأمرنا بالشق عن  القلوب ولم يكلفنا حساب الخلق .
هذا هو اللازم من كلام الشيخ رحمه الله .

-فهذا الأدب كان من أهم الأهداف التي كانت- رحمها الله-
 تأصله بكل قواها عند كل من درس عليها.

- وأختم بذكر قصة وقعت لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 لما ذهب بعض القوم يبشرونه بوفاة مخالف ومناظر له
 من أهل الرأي-في زمانه- فقال :
علام تبشرونني ؟!
وقام من فوره إلى أهل المُتَوَفى يقدم العزاء ويقول لأولاده:
(أنا  بمزلة  أبيكم فإن احتجتم شيئا فاطلبوه مني).

والسؤال : لِمَ فعل شيخ الإسلام هذا ؟!! 
لحسن ظنه بالمخالف ، وأدبه الجم في الخلاف. 
فكان خلافهم -رحمهم الله- لله، وطلبا للحق وليس 
للظهور ولا انتصارا للنفس: ( .. وبك خاصمت .. )
* ووالله لو لم نستفد منها -رحمها الله -
إلا هذا السمت لكفى بها نعمة امتن الله بها علينا من غير حول 
منا ولا قوة - نعمة ساقها الله لنا على يديها ؛ فالحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات.


ألم أقل لكم حين تُوِّفيت ألفيتني أردد دونما شعور مني:
(( رحمــة اللـــه علــى حســــن الخلــــــق)) 
يُتبــــــــع.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

رحمة الله على حسن الخلق

لم تشعري بمقالتك هذه
أما أنا....
فلم أشعر بدموعي.......
أحسن الله إليك

----------


## أم هانئ

> رحمة الله على حسن الخلق
> 
> لم تشعري بمقالتك هذه
> أما أنا....
> فلم أشعر بدموعي.......
> أحسن الله إليك


وإليك أحسن الله أختنا الكريمة

وهل تظنين دموعنا تجف أخيتي........... الله المستعان

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

أذكر لكم أول موقف عشته معها - رحمها الله تعالى - :

كنا جولسًا متحلقات في المسجد و كانت هذه -على ما أذكر - أول حلقة

أحضرها لها- رحمها الله تعالى- ويحسن في مثل هذا المقام أن أبدأ
بذكر كيف كان شكل الحلقة و نسقها :

- أولا الحلقة تبدأ من الثامنة صباح أحد أيام الأسبوع .
وكانت- رحمها الله - نادرا ما تتأخر عن هذا الوقت
إلا لأمر غُلبت عليه -رحمها الله تعالى - فتحضر وقد حملت معها أو حُمل لها حقيبتان :

إحداهما كحقيبة السفر الكبيرة - أو هي كذلك على الحقيقة - وبها الكثير من المجلدات

الخاصة بعلوم هذا المجلس ، والثانية أقل منها حجما وبها الأدوات الكتابية وبعض الكٌتيبات 

والكراسات - أقصد كراسات الواجبات الخاصة بالطالبات - ثم توضع لهــا

منضدة كبيرة فتبدأ بصف المجلدات عليها حسب الترتيب الزمني للجدول الموضوع 

وتضع أقلاما مختلفة الألوان والأحجام والأنواع ، و بعض المحايات ، والمساطر ، وبعض 

دبابيس المكتب و مبراة للأقلام الرصاص أو اثنتين تضعها جميعا بنظام 

وتنسيق جميل في مقلمة أمامها ، وكذا دزينة من الورق الملون اللاصق

الذي تكتب عليه الملاحظات ويلصق في الكتاب استعاضة عن الكتابة في حواشي الكتب ...

بالإضافة لمجموعة من الشرائط التسجيلية فيها شرح بعض الدورات العلمية 

وشروحات لأهم المتون العلمية لأكابر أهل العلم ...

* ولا يتصورنّ أحد أن كل تلك الأدوات لاستعمالها الشخصي بل كانت تتكلف حملها

علّ إحدى الأخوات تحتاج لشيء فتقدمه لها - رحمها الله تعالى -

**كم كانت تهتم لألطف الأشياء تتألف بها القلوب !!!

ثم تضع - ساعة توقيت - منبّه رنان تضبطه على توقيت معين في بداية كل حصة 

ثم أنها كانت تحرص رحمها الله أن تجلس على كرسي ظهره للجدار

في قابِلتنا جميعا فلا تستدبر منا أحدا أبدا ...

*- فكانت الحصة الأولى ومدتها نصف الساعة للتجويد العملي والقراءة والتسميع .

- والثانية ومدتها نصف الساعة : للنحو وكتاب ( التحفة السنية شرح الآجرومية )
علما بأنها كانت لا تجتزئ به بل تجمع إضافات عليه من غيره 

- والثالثة ومدتها ساعة : للعقيدة و (شرح كتاب العقيدة الطحاوية )
لابن أبي العز ..علما بأنها كانت لا تجتزئ به بل تجمع إضافات عليه من غيره 

- أما الحصة الرابعة ومدتها ساعة فكانت للتجويد النظري من كتاب :
( غاية المريد في علم التجويد ) علما بأنها كانت لا تجتزئ به
بل تجمع إضافات عليه من غيره .

- والخامسة ومدتها ساعة قبل صلاة الظهر فكانت للفقه ومدارسة
( فقه السنة + تمام المنة ) علما بأنها كانت لا تجتزئ بهما 
بل تجمع إضافات عليهما من غيرهما .
وكان الفقه بالتبادل مع مادة التفسير أسبوع في مقابل أسبوع
وكان ( تفسير ابن كثير ) علما بأنها كانت لا تجتزئ به فقط .

- أما الحصة السادسة والأخيرة بعد أداء صلاة الظهر ومدتها ساعة :
فكانت للمصطلح ( وشرح البيقونية )علما بأنها كانت لا تجتزئ به 
بل تجمع إضافات عليه من غيره . 


** وكان أول يوم لي في حلقتها الكريمة وحدث في درس الفقه ...


يتبع خشية الإطالة .

----------


## لجين الندى

هنيئاً لكِ أختي الغالية بمعلمة كهذه .. وهنيئاً لها بطالبة مثلك

واني أتمنى أن أجد معلمة مثلها .. وأجد في المستقبل طالبة مثلك

أسأل الله الرحمة لمعلمتك .. وأسأله التوفيق والسداد لكِ

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أحبك في الله يا أم هانئ.

----------


## أم هانئ

> هنيئاً لكِ أختي الغالية بمعلمة كهذه .. وهنيئاً لها بطالبة مثلك
> 
> واني أتمنى أن أجد معلمة مثلها .. وأجد في المستقبل طالبة مثلك
> 
> أسأل الله الرحمة لمعلمتك .. وأسأله التوفيق والسداد لكِ


 
آمين آمين آمين وإياك أختنا الكريمة 

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك في الدارين آمين






> أحبك في الله يا أم هانئ.


أحبك الله أخيتي وبارك فيك وأحسن إليك وجمعنا في جنته آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

حرص على العلم مع تواضع جم 


** وكان أول يوم لي في حلقتها الكريمة وحدث في درس الفقه ...

أن تعرضت -رحمها الله - لمسألة المسح على ( العمامة ) الخمار

وأقرّت - رحمها الله - ما اشترطه بعض أهل العلم من الكبار :

بأن المسح يصح إذا لُبس على طهارة الخمار .

و كان عندي من كلام لبعض أهل العلم ما يعارض
وبخاصة : أن ما سبق من اشتراط لادليل عليه ولا شاهد .

فانتظرتُ حتى انتهى الوقت المحدد للدرس 
وذهبتُ إليها على استحياء وتردد في النفس

فرحبتْ بي أشد الترحاب فزال التردد من النفس و تحقق شيء من الائتلاف و الأنس

فقلتُ لها بكامل وعي وحس : اسمحي لي بسؤال من باب التعلم وإزالة اللبس ؟

فرحبت قائلة : هلا ومرحبا بكل من كان عنده شيء من الحرص

فقلت : قال الشيخ فلان : (( إن اشتراط لبس الخمار على طهارة لصحة المسح 
قياسا على اشتراطه في المسح على الخف قياس لا يصح ))

فاستحثتني على إتمام ما بدأت من كلام ، وقد أبدت غاية الجد وشديد الاهتمام 

فقلتُ متممة : وكان مستنده - حفظه الله - في رده :
((- إن المسح على الخف مسح مكان غسل بينما المسح على الخمار مسح

مكان مسح لذا كان القياس مع الفارق

- بالإضافة إلى ثبوت الدليل الصحيح باشتراط لبس الخف على طهارة 

تامة ليصح المسح بينما لم يثبت بمثل ذلك في المسح على الخمار دليل ولا أثر به صح ))

** فشد ما فاجأني جوابها ، وما بدا على محياها من عظيم كربٍ أهمها !!!

قالت غفر الله لكِ يا أم فلان :

من أين لي هذا الجمع بعينه لأصحح لهن ما نقلتُ من حكم راجح في سياق الكلام ؟

فما العمل إذا إحداهن تغيّبت ، أو عن مجلسنا لعذر أخرى انقطعت ، أو لسفر دائما إحداهن اضطرت

فما العمل و تلك المعلومة عند كل منهن استقرت ، ومن باب العمل بهذا العلم عملت ، ثم من باب حب الخير لغيرها له نقلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

غفر الله لك غفر الله لك غفر الله لك ؛ لم عن الاعتراض ساعتها سكتِّ ؟!!


أسأل الله أن يغفر لنا زللنا ، وأن يمن علينا فيعننا على تصويب ما لم نتعمد من خطئنا ...انتهى

----------


## أم هانئ

كيف كانت تتوسل لإيصال عميق المعاني بلا تكلف



** أما عن توفيقها - رحمها الله تعالى - في إيصال عميق المعاني ، و تحويل المعلومات إلى مواقف حياتية وممارسات فقد ضُرب لها في هذا المجال بسهم وافر تبارك الله .
فقد يفتح الله على بعضنا بطريقة ما؛ ييسر له بها إيصال حكمًا شرعيًا أو التأكيد على بعض المعاني الهامة والتي قد تخفى علينا- الأغلب- في خضم حياتنا اليومية مع توافر مقتضيات استحضاره في كثير من المواقف.
فتعدد وسائل الدعوة من رحمة الله بنا ، وليس أنجع من إسقاط حكم ما على حياتنا اليومية وممارسته في مواقف تُجَلِّي لنا به أمورا من الأهمية بمكان العمل على استشعارها بالقلب وممارستها بالجوارح.
ومن هذه الطرق ما قد يتحقق لذكر قصة حدثت لنا أو لغيرنا ، 
أو حتى مجرد التصريح القولي بما قد يمر على قلب أحدنا من خواطر معينة ومعاني لطيفة في موقف ما:
فنلجأ إلى البوح به رجاء أن ينفع الله به 
- وقد كانت معلمتي -رحمها الله تعالى - تتوسل باستخدام مثل تلك الطرق-دونما تكلف-لإيصال بعض لطائف المعاني ، ويحضرني في مثل هذا المقام ذكرى عنها-رحمها الله تعالى- كانت لها في نفسي أعظم الأثر ، أذكرها لكم وما علمتها رحمها الله تعالى قط ؛ لعل الله يوفقنا من خلال ذكرها إلى تقريب المعنى المراد:-

**ذهبتُ للحج في أحد الأعوام وكنتُ متمتعة ،وكنت كلما طفتُ بالبيت في العمرة أو للإفاضة -بله تنفلا-لم أستطع رؤية الحجر الأسود بعيني ولو عن بعد من شدة الزحام، وأذكر أنني لما كنت أطوف للإفاضة، وقد أخذ مني الجهد كل مأخذ مع لبس غطاء على الرأس ينسدل على الوجه-لأن المحرمة لا تنتقب كما هو معلوم-فكنت بالكاد أرى وأتنفس بجهد، ومع شدة الزحام استعنت بالله ،وأخذت بالطواف ،وأنا حريصة على عدم المرور أمام مصلٍ-ما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا- فكم كانت المشقة مع حرصي على عدم التدافع والاختلاط بالرجال ....- وعذرا اسهبتُ في وصف حالي كتوطئة تبرر ما شعرتُ به ليس إلا- ،ووجدت في نفسي وجدا شديدا من شدة الزحام متمنة : أن لو كان الطواف أقل زحاما مما هو عليه، وحدثت نفسي قائلة:(ألا يتقي الله أناس يكثرون من طواف التطوع فيفسحوا المجال لمن عليه ركنا أو واجبا حتى يتمكن من أدائه في حال أقل مشقة !!!!) وظل هذا الشعور ملازما لي في طوافي...والحق أني أنكرت على نفسي أن أشعر بمثل ذاك الشعور، ولم أعرف لِمَ؟؟ و لم أبح بهذا لأحد أبدا...

** ثم بعد هذا الحادث بعام- تقريبا- ذهبتْ معلمتنا لأداء العمرة ..
ولما عادتْ ، أخذت تحكي لنا عن الزحام الشديد الذي قدر الله لها أن تعتمر فيه وقالت :
[عندما كنت أطوف بالبيت كان الزحام شديدا ،حتى إني مع غطاء الرأس وعدم وضوح الرؤية ،والحر الشديد،وضعف صحتي، ومحاولتي المستميتة ؛تجنب المرور بين يدي المصلين؛ وجدت في نفسي من شدة الزحام وتمنيت لو أن الطواف كان أقل زحاما مما هو عليه؟
ثم تابعت رحمها الله تعالى : ولكنني قلت لنفسي ناهية زاجرة : مهلا مهلا رويدك يا فلانة ..
كيف لي أن أتمنى أن يقلَّ المتعبدون لله ؟ أمن أجل أن أتمتع بالطواف ؟؟أأجد مما يحبه ربيّ ؟ أستغفر الله ..]
فنهت نفسها عن هذا الشعور، بل و عملتْ على معالجة ما في قلبهاوحاولت استشعار الغبطة ؛ لكثرة إقبال
العبّاد على الطواف بالبيت محبة منها لما يحبه الله، وحاولتْ الابتعاد -قدر المستطاع -عن الزحام الشديد قائلة لنفسها :-:(أنا أحتسب ما زاد من خطواتي قربة لله تعالى فلا حول ولا قوة إلا به سبحانه )
فعلت ذلك مع زيادة الشقة على مثلها لشدة مرضها رحمها الله -كما سبق وأشرنا في موضوعنا عنها - 
الشاهد :
إن سردها -رحمها الله -لحديث نفسها رفع ما ورد عندي من إشكال لم أبح به لها ولا لغيرها أبدا- رغم أنه لم ينفك عن بالي منذ حججتُ -
فقلت في نفسي: ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله ،وأخذت أبرّك عليها...
سعيدة أنا بمنة الله عليّ وزوال ما أشكل عليّ بطريقة لم تكن لترد لي على بال. 


رحمها الله فكم لها علينا من أيادٍ .

----------


## أم هانئ

من يتق الله يجعل له فرقانا 


كانت رحمها الله تعالى كثيرا ما تُسأل من قِبل طالباتها عن مسائل
شتى ، فكانت إن علمت الإجابة - يقينا - أجابت ، و إن لم تتيقن
أو شكت قليل شك على غيرها أحالت ..

- فكانت -رحمها الله - تخشى التجرؤ على الفتيا ، وتتحصن بقولها :
الحمد لله فقد خص الله الرجال دون النساء بتلكم المنزلة العظمى .


- و سألتها يوما وقد تملكتني شديد حيرة ، وعجزت عن البت بالصواب في هاته المرة
وكانت مسألتي تخص صحة الصلاة ، حاصلة ولابد لكل امرأة و فتاة 
و كنتُ أثناء سؤالي أرنو إليها ؛ أتطلع مشوقة لما سيخرج من بين شفتيها 
والحق أنه لما غلب على ظني أنني أسهبت ، ولما أريد بيانه بتفصيل الحال وفّيت 
في الحال عن الكلام سكت ....
وكانت تنصت - باهتمام - حتى انتهيت.. ثـــــم ...

ابتسمت قائلة : 
قال تعالى : { إَن تَتَّقُواْ اللهَ يَجْعَل لَّكُمْ فُرْقَانًا } الأنفال / 29 .

أسال الله أن يجعل لك فرقانا .

** فأخذت بجماع نفسي شديد دهشة ، وظننتني لم أفقه من قولها كلمة !!!
فقد كانت أعجب إجابة عن سؤال سمعتها ألبتة !!!

وانصرفت من عندها مهمهمة شاكرة ، وتفكرت في معنى إجابتها طويلا طويلا حائرة !!!

وفي الأخير :

علمت كم كان جوابها جامعا وجميلا ، و على كل خير كان وما يزال هاديا و دليلا .

----------


## تعارف

رحمها الله تعالى وموتى المسلمين

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليك أم هانئ ..

أتعلمي أن موضوعك هذا أصبح لي كمتنفس ..
فكلما شعرت بضيق أسرع لقراءته ..

وأدعو الله في كل مرة ..
أن يبارك فيك .. وأن يرحم معلمتك .. 
وأن يرزقني معلمة مثلها ..

كم أتمنى أن يكون لي معلمة مثل هذه المعلمة ؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أتعبتني يا أم هانئ أنا جديدة هنا ومنذ أيام أبحث في هذا المنتدى مع عدم تحديد هدفي لا أعلم عن ماذا أبحث
وجدت مقالتك وقرأتها وكما قلت أتعبتني من شدة تأثري مرة ومن لهفتي على تجميع مشاركاتك لأستفيد منها كلما تسنى لي وقت سأطلب منك طلب على الخاص لو سمح لي برساله خاصة
فعلا متابعتك شرف لي وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل مثوى معلمتك الفردوس ويلحقنا بالصالحين ... آمين

----------


## درة مصونة

ان كان هناك معلمة كمعلمتك فأخبريني 
رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناته وجعل قبرها روضة من رياض الجنة 
نعم المعلمة ونعم الطالبة

----------


## أم التوائم

الحمد لله! أحمد الله أني وجدت جوابا لاستفسار!
سبحان الله أختنا الفاضلة أم هانيء اتسنتجت من مشاركاتك قبل أن أقرأ هذا الموضوع أنك أخذت علما وعملا من شيخ وليس من الكتب أو الأشرطة فقط! فشتان بيننا وبينك! رزقنا الله من فضله
أسل الله الكريم أن يزيدك علما نافعا ويرفع قدرك في الدارين آمين

----------


## أم التوائم

اعذريني أختنا الفاضلة على فضولي هذا، 
لكن من باب حب استزادة الخير..لا غير!
كتبتِ في احدى مشاركات هذا الموضوع (جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا عنه) ما يلي:
((درع سابغ وخمار ونقاب كله أسود وفق كل ذلك الملحفة الفضفاضة ))، 
فهل يمكنن عزيزتي تتفضلي وتشرحي كيف هذا؟! وماذا يعني الدرع السابغ؟
وفقك الله لما فيه رضاه وجمعني بك في دار كرامته مع الذي أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا..آمين

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

يرحمها الله دمعت عيناي حزنا على فقدها وانا لم ارها رحمها الله
اسال ان يرزقها الفردوس الاعلى يارب ويجعلنا واياك اختاه مثلها اللهم امين

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

(- كيف اصغِي وأحترم كلام المخالف ،علمتني آداب الخلاف :
كيف أناقش ، متى أتوقف ، ألا أجادل، لابد من سلف لما أذهب إليه ، لا أقدم بين يدي العلماء والأئمة ، أنتقل من قول العالم إلى قول العالم بدليل ليس اتباعا للهوى ولا نصرة لنفسي .)

رحمكِ الله هلاّ علمتينا كيف تكون هذه الامور 
والله تعبت عندما قرأت عنها واحسست بشدة فقدها
والله لكأني انا من فقدها
جزيتِ خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> (- كيف اصغِي وأحترم كلام المخالف ،علمتني آداب الخلاف :
> كيف أناقش ، متى أتوقف ، ألا أجادل، لابد من سلف لما أذهب إليه ، لا أقدم بين يدي العلماء والأئمة ، أنتقل من قول العالم إلى قول العالم بدليل ليس اتباعا للهوى ولا نصرة لنفسي .)
> 
> رحمكِ الله هلاّ علمتينا كيف تكون هذه الامور 
> والله تعبت عندما قرأت عنها واحسست بشدة فقدها
> والله لكأني انا من فقدها
> جزيتِ خيرا



أوصتني أم هانئ أن أجيب عنها غالياتي السائلات لاضطرارها للغياب بسبب عطل جهازها

فأنت بالخيار
إما الانتظار 
وإما أن تشرحي لي السؤال ^_^

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

ان شاء الله اشرح لكِ الامر
ذكرت اختنا ام هانئ (كيف أناقش ، متى أتوقف ، ألا أجادل، لابد من سلف لما أذهب إليه ، لا أقدم بين يدي العلماء والأئمة ، أنتقل من قول العالم إلى قول العالم بدليل ليس اتباعا للهوى ولا نصرة لنفسي)
فكيف نطبق هذه الامور المذكورة؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

سأجيبك ثم نستمع معا لكلمات أم هانئ بإذن الله وهي تجيب.





> كيف أناقش


أما النقاش فيتعلم المرء كيف يتكلم بأدب وحلم، وكيف يتحدث بعلم أو يسكت 
فإن النقاش أخذ وعطاء وليس فرض وجفاء
وآفة المناقشة هي الهوى والخبط بلا علم لتقليد مذموم أو تعصب مقيت، أو لتطاول في البنيان يقول: أنا أنا، قرأت كيت وعرفت كيت وعقلي وسط عقولكم مَقيت!!




> ، متى أتوقف ، ألا أجادل،


أتوقف ربما قصدت التوقف عن الترجيح وهو حينما تستوي الأدلة في ذهن الطالب ولكن لا يلزم الآخرين بهذا التوقف فقد لا توضح له مسألة وتكون واضحة لغيره.
وهذا التوقف يتضمن التوقف عن المجادلة 
فمن توقف في مسألة فعلام ينافح عما مالت له نفسه وحسب دون دليل؟؟


يتوقف المرء عن الجدال أيضا حينما لا يكون للكلام معنى مع من يناقشه ويكون الحوار ضربا من التكرار والإعادة والسعي للغلبة وإثبات الذات
يتوقف عن الجدل حينما يفتش في قلبه فلا يجد السلامة ولا يجد قلبه طالبا للحق مشفقا على الخلق

وربما أتوقف الآن لأتكلم غدا




> لابد من سلف لما أذهب إليه ، لا أقدم بين يدي العلماء والأئمة ، أنتقل من قول العالم إلى قول العالم بدليل ليس اتباعا للهوى ولا نصرة لنفسي


نعم
فاليوم كذا وكذا واجب لأن فلانة هي التي تسأل عنه وغدا هو مستحب أو مباح لأنه انفرض علي!
هذا من الهوى
واليوم كذا وكذا حرام لأنه لا يمسني وغدا أبحث عن مخرج لأنه صار مسيسا لي!
هذا من الهوى

لكن الثبات على ما وصل المرء إليه في بحثه طالما لنا فيه سلف من العلماء ولا ينتقل من قول عالم لآخر إلا بدليل 
ولا ينتقل من قول عالم لقوم مبتدع مخترع
بل لابد من سلف


وهي أمور والله عظيمة ومهمة كم نحتاج إليها وهي عزيزة والله فينا معاشر الطالبات والطلاب، وهي من الحكمة التي تأتي بالمصابرة والصبر على التقى والطاعة وهي محض فضل الله عز وجل يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء.

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

جزاكِ الله خيراً

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يرفع رفع الله قدر الكاتبة والمعلمة

----------


## فجر الأقصى

ماشاء الله تبارك الله لم استطع ترك الموضوع حتى اكمله 
اللهم ارحم معلمتك واجزها خير الجزاء ورفع قدرها وجمعك بها في جنات النعيم.
نعم المعلمة ونعم الطالبة 

متشوقة للمزيد إن شاء الله

----------


## أم هانئ

للرفع

----------


## رجوة رحمة الله

رحمة الله عليها

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

